# suv 17 w/ 40etec lake nottley north Ga.



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

find the deer in the pic.-seen while plugging on the lake


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet !


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

well played.


nice rig!

mine is on the way


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful simple boat.

Momma and fawn at the drinking fountain.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

she had twins w/ her of course I picked the wrong pic [smiley=1-doh.gif]
das boot is in insignia white oceanside model rt now I am running a 13x19 vortex --no numbers yet but i like the way she feels w/ it as opposed to the 17pitch
feels real solid


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet looking ride. Simple but very effective.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I wish I'm there already! We have a place up in Blairsville, Ga that we go on vacation alot. We will be there on Oct 14 to 17th for the Blairsville buscuit and honey event and Apple festival event that,weekend in Ellijay I think.....lol. I would love to see your ride! Should have went to 60hp E-Tec tiller for the same weight...... Sweet skiff by the way!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

me too! but
liability and insurance won out and i have used up my 9 lives ;D


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Blairsville  is a great place! Have spent a lot of time there over the years. Contras on your SUV, great looking skiff.


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweet ride, what kind of speed are you getting with that 40?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

keep forgetting the handheld gps for true mph but i am sure I am above 30mph or i will eat my sushi!
I hope to get a number soon...............


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Went to college at Young Harris, and had family that had a place in between Blairsville and Murphy...spent a good deal of time on Nottely and Chatuge....Nice job on the boat....


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats, Topnative2, on your simple, but beautiful rig! My last skiff was a Hell's Bay Whipray, but my next one will be a Native SUV. Mine will be a simple layout too. Oh, Lake Nottley is a beautiful lake too!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Beauty.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

I noticed you don't have your Native SUV decals either. Helps me feel that Mel hasn't forgot me, and will send mine as soon as available.


----------



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

Is that the standard tiller for the 40? Wondering how long from motor to end of tiller? Do you have a tach?


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats, looks great. Good news decals should be in. Got my SUV yesterday with decals.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, standard on the 40 50 60 u do not need an ext. unless u run standing  any ques. pm me be happy to answer

motor mounted-- from the transom is 36" long perfect for the standard box---i have a pics if anyone wants them

no tach yet


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Put a gps on and did a speed run w/ a 13 X 19 vortex alum. 1pob full perm tank etec 40 on transom

top speed 34mph w/ a lil ripple on h2o
steady top speed 33mph
cruises nicely at 20mph

The boat started to porpoise as i trimmed further I do believe a lil more speed was possible- hope to get a buddy forward and see if I can get more speed----if i cared i would get tabs bot really do not need em
no tach yet ------------sorry!
I enjoy this boat...................................


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

> Went to college at Young Harris, and had family that had a place in between Blairsville and Murphy...spent a good deal of time on Nottely and Chatuge....Nice job on the boat....


Great boat for a fly rod. Go to Lake Blue Ridge for some Smallies. Went to Young Harris in the 70's. Only had a bicycle but it had a fishing rod on it when I had time to get out.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

draggingcanoe said:


> Great boat for a fly rod. Go to Lake Blue Ridge for some Smallies. Went to Young Harris in the 70's. Only had a bicycle but it had a fishing rod on it when I had time to get out.


Nice boat man, I wonder what kinda speed you'd get outa the 60hp etec.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You don't see boats like that in GA much. Cool boat. Polling platform?


----------

